# Really Old Bowl?



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm having difficulty trying to figure out a time and place this bowl came from. 





It was made on a wheel, has uneven earthen deposits, and has a ringed foot. The paint is faded as is indicated by better paint under what was wet terracotta that chipped away, having preserved the coloring for a long time.




No, I didn't dig it up.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 15, 2019)

I don't want to jump to conclusions because I know very little about pottery. But the decoration on it looks Native American.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 15, 2019)

Native American, almost looks Anisazi style... Historic age, maybe 1920s-1930s.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 15, 2019)

I agree with above commenters, it does look Native American. Looks like it could have been a small bowl for herbs. I'm no specialist is that area, it's just a reaction to what I've seen. The only thing, NA's used a bit more color and uniform geometric patterns. Lines look amateur, but that doesn't mean it can't be NA.


----------



## Brewster113 (Dec 16, 2019)

anasazi bowls - Google Search
		

This page shows many Anasazi bowls, the design on yours appears a little cruder than most of what is shown and the shape is not one I recognize, but unless you can analyze the clay and determine where it comes from you will not know for sure. Many indigenous cultures used much of the same materials and symbols.
Bruce


----------



## sandchip (Dec 16, 2019)

Not gonna be of any help, but it sure looks cool.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks, everyone, for your replies.
Since the designs were not well-executed, do you think it was meant specifically for selling to tourists/collectors back in the day or is a falsely aged fake?


----------



## embe (Dec 19, 2019)

Brewster113 said:


> anasazi bowls - Google Search
> 
> 
> This page shows many Anasazi bowls, the design on yours appears a little cruder than most of what is shown and the shape is not one I recognize, but unless you can analyze the clay and determine where it comes from you will not know for sure. Many indigenous cultures used much of the same materials and symbols.
> Bruce


 It stood out to me that most of those google examples show the pattern on the inside of the bowl vs outside...whether that's significant or not?


----------

